# DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar


*DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015​*
Über die Geschäftsstelle des DAFV in Offenbach wurde im Auftrag des DAFV-Meeresangelreferenten Dettmar an die Landesverbände des DAFV eine Terminliste mit den Wettangel- und Castingveranstaltungen des DMV 2015 verschickt mit den Terminen und Anmelde/Teilnahmebögen:

1.       DMV Anglertage Frühjahr im Brandungsangeln der Damen und Herren am 17./18.04.2015, in 24217 Schönberger Strand. 

2.       Qualifikationen (1.-4.) zur Nationalmannschaft 2015 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler des DMV.

3.       Meeresbootsanglertage des DMV im DAFV am 02./03.05.2015 in Burgstaaken/Fehmarn.

4.       DMV Anglertage Herbst im Brandungsangeln der Damen und Herren am 09./10.10.2015, Heiligenhafen.

5.       Jugendvergleichsangeln „Boot“ vom 29.-30.08.2015, Burgstaaken/Fehmarn.

6.       Deutsche Brandungsanglertage des DMV  für Damen und Herren vom 20.-22.11.2015, an den Stränden der Hohwachter Bucht bis zur Lübecker Bucht sowie auf der Insel Fehmarn.

7.       Jugendvergleichsangeln „Brandung“ (Die Brandungsveranstaltung findet wieder mit den Senioren zusammen statt. Bitte alle Daten, der Ausschreibung der Senioren entnehmen).

8.       Deutsche Meisterschaft 2015 im Distanzwerfen der Meeresangler des DMV vom 12.-13.09.2015 in Kiel.

9.       Internationalen Meeresbootsanglertage des DMV im DAFV vom 14.-16.08.2015 in Burgstaaken/Fehmarn.


Der Deutsche Meeresanglerverband e. V. würde auch 2015 wieder eine Reihe von unterschiedlichsten Meeresangelveranstaltungen veranstalten, die von Allroundanglern sowie auch von Spezialisten aus allen Bundesländern besucht werden könnten. 

DAFV-Verbände könnten an jeder dieser DMV-Veranstaltung teilnehmen und zu jeder Veranstaltung eine beliebige Anzahl Angler sowie zu den Hauptveranstaltungen  ein zusätzliches Verbands-Team aus jeweils fünf Anglern anmelden.  
Einzelne Angler könnten sich auch weiterhin selbstständig bei den Veranstaltungen des DMV anmelden.  

Aus den Veranstaltungsteilnehmern der Angelveranstaltungen des DMV 2015 würden wie in den vergangenen Jahren die Teilnehmer zu den internationalen FIPS-M Veranstaltungen 2016 ausgewählt und vom DMV eingeladen - das sind also die Qualifikationen zu den internationalen Wettangeln.

Aktuelle Details gäbe es auch auf der Homepage des DMV e.V. unter Downloads zu lesen.

Siehe:
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/




Die Frage, die sich mir da stellt:
Wieso wird das im Auftrag des DAFV-Referenten über die DAFV-Geschäftsstelle veröffentlicht, statt im Auftrag des DMV, wenn das doch DMV-Veranstaltungen sind??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DMV: Wettangel-...


Du bist so bööse... 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir da stellt:
> Wieso wird das im Auftrag des DAFV-Referenten über die  DAFV-Geschäftsstelle veröffentlicht, statt im Auftrag des DMV, wenn das  doch DMV-Veranstaltungen sind??


Dann kann der DAFV sagen, er hat auch mal was gemacht?! :m

Wobei man den DMV doch loben muss, die machen zumindest was!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du bist so bööse...







kati48268 schrieb:


> Wobei man den DMV doch loben muss, die machen zumindest was!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu hört man gerüchtweise, dass einige Spezialverbände auf die Gemeinnützigkeit verzichten wollen, um keine Schwierigkeiten mit ihren FA zu bekommen. Was dann auch Austritt aus dem DAFV heisst (fristlos dann, nehm ich an), da die Voraussetzung für eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit ist. Ob das den Helden in diesen Spezialverbänden klar ist, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, so wenig wie das, ob diese Gerüchte stimmen..


----------



## a.bu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*

Mensch klasse das die Termine jetzt auch hier veröffentlicht werden, da bekommen wir ja endlich mal eine vernünftige Plattform für unsere Veranstaltungen. Werde mich dann mal umgehend anmelden, weiter so#6

Gruß Andreas


----------



## VC1 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*



a.bu schrieb:


> Mensch klasse das die Termine jetzt auch hier veröffentlicht werden, da bekommen wir ja endlich mal eine vernünftige Plattform für unsere Veranstaltungen. Werde mich dann mal umgehend anmelden, weiter so#6
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 
Sauber, finde ich auch klasse! Übrigens werden auch noch Sponsoren gesucht!

 Gruß
 Volker


----------



## Der irre (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*

Sehr gut!! Finde ich total klasse, Jetzt kann jeder organisierte Angler an den Veranstaltungen mit machen kann!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*

Moin ins Board,

schöner Service der Hinweis auf die Veranstaltungen des DMV.

Werde mal direkt die Termine eintragen.

Weiter so mit dem guten Service.
Das Board tut was. Danke dafür.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*

Wir bringen alles, was wir (wie in diesem Fall) zum DAFV selber recherchieren.

Oder zum veröffentlichen von den Verbänden bekommen (dazu sind ja die Verbände aber nicht willens oder in der Lage. Und nicht mal beim DAFV ist da was zu den Terminen lesen, obwohl die das an die LV verschickt haben).

In wie weit diese Veranstaltungen an Hand der Problematik (Wettangeln - Gemeinnützigkeit) so Bestand haben werden, das wird man sehen.

Sicher hat der DMV seine Verantwortung gegenüber den teilnehmenden Vereinen/Verbänden wahrgenommen (wie das früher und bis heute der DAFV leider ja nicht gemacht hat) und mit ihrem zuständigen Finanzamt alles abgeklärt, um teilnehmende Vereine oder LV nicht im Ernstfall zu schädigen...

Schliesslich hat da jetzt der DMV die alleinige Verantwortung und kann nicht mehr auf Rückendeckung wie früher hoffen, als der DAFV selber noch CIPS-Mitglied war ...

Und wird sicher auf Verlangen der teilnehmenden Vereine oder Verbände diese Dokumente vorlegen (darauf achten: Muss rechtsverbindliche Auskunft vom FA sein)..


----------



## thanatos (26. März 2015)

*AW: DMV: Wettangel- und Castingtermine 2015*

hab so eben erst gelesen ,kann vielleicht erklären warum 
 die Mitteilung vom DAFV und nicht vom DMV direkt kommt |evil:
 Vielleicht schreibt der DMV nie selbst.
 Vor über 20 Jahren ,kurz nach der Gründung des DMV
 habe ich im Auftrag eines Vereins  eine Anfrage an den damaligen Vorstand geschrieben was der DMV seinen
 Mitgliedern bietet außer einer kostenpfichtigen Mitgliedschaft
 ;+ auf die Antwort wartet der Verein noch heute


----------

